# Ridesharing Will Void Walmart Tire Warranties



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

I just got some new tires for my car at Walmart. As I was reading the lengthy fine print on the back of my Service Order, I noticed the following that will void the warranty:

"_Tires that have been used in a commercial application, including but not limited to *taxi service*, towing, government use, and contract sales."
_
So if you're going to claim warranty service for your tires purchased at Wally World, you better not 'fess up to driving rideshare or you're gonna buy your replacement tires.

The regular Limited Warranties are for 90 days or 3k miles. 
The optional Road Hazard Warranties are for the life of the tire. For $10 a tire, that's not a bad deal to me, I seem to have nail magnets in my tires - I live near a new housing development, lots o' construction (read: _nails in the roadway_).


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Probably best to remove trade dress when buying new tires.


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> Probably best to remove trade dress when buying new tires.


I agree, excellent advice. In my town, trade dress is not required, so you don't see a stitch of it on my vehicle, ever.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I have found, living in Texas, no one ever questions the amount of miles I put on my car.

Don't know why, are we that well known for being free range in the Lone Star State? 

Then again I put 2500 miles on my car alone taking wheelchair boy to day camp every Summer.

Yes Yes and Yes to no trade dress when dealing with auto stuff.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Steve_TX said:


> So if you're going to claim warranty service for your tires purchased at Wally World, you better not 'fess up to driving rideshare or you're gonna buy your replacement tires.


Walmart would never know unless I was seen loading their paxholes with groceries into my vehicle, _which never happens!! _


----------

